
Sunshine: 24-hour weather forecasts generated using your iPhone sensors - cryptoz
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/07/sunshine-a-crowd-sourced-weather-app-goes-live/#.067qhe:lHVC
======
Benjamin8
I'm a huge fan of Sunshine. Been using it since launch. Much more accurate
than standard out-of-the-box weather apps.... esp in SF.

